# [H-Alleria] Levelstopp-Gilde sucht!



## Nillbog (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


wir möchten Euch hier unsere Gildenidee vorstellen und gleichzeitig Mitglieder dafür suchen.

Die Gilde wurde am 17.12.2010 gegründet, hat mittlerweile 40-50 Mitglieder und heißt passenderweise "Wächter der Zeit".

Die Eckdaten vorneweg:

Fraktion:  Horde

Server:  Alleria

Wir haben uns für den Server Alleria entschieden, weil er schön voll ist, die Horde aber auf diesem Realm etwas in der Unterzahl. Also können wir der Horde helfen und haben immer Action auf dem Server.

*Diese Gilde ist eine Level-Stopp-Gilde!*

Das heißt, wir werden immer gemeinsam leveln und ganz in Ruhe den kompletten Inhalt nochmal erleben. Der Level-Stopp wird alle 10-15 Stufen eingelegt und wieder aufgehoben sobald ca. 2/3 der aktiven Mitglieder die aktuelle Level-Stopp-Stufe erreicht haben. Es geht darum auch die kleinen Instanzen nochmal gildenintern zu erleben, zusammen zu questen, zusammen PVP zu machen usw.

Die Hauptsache ist die familiäre Gemeinschaft, die sich nicht nach sechs Monaten wieder auflöst sondern allen eine Heimat bietet, solange bis uns das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Also quasi ein letzter großer Neuanfang für die, die ihn suchen oder ein toller Start für alle Neuankömmlinge.

Eine Erklärung zum Level-Stopp, für alle, die damit nichts anfangen können:

Wir beschließen eine Stufe, bei der wir stoppen um zusammen zu bleiben. Der erste Level-Stopp lag bei Stufe 25, der aktuelle liegt bei 60. Man geht also mit dem derzeitigen Höchst-Level zu einem NPC in Orgrimmar,  zahlt zehn Gold und erhält ab diesem Zeitpunkt keine Erfahrungspunkte mehr.  Dann warten wir auf Nachzügler,  spielen Instanzen,  steigern Berufe oder Ruf und genießen in Ruhe das Spiel.

Sobald wir beschließen weiter zu leveln, zahlt man wieder zehn Gold bei diesem NPC und levelt weiter bis zum nächsten Stopp.

Bei den Stufen 60, 70, 80 und 85 wird es längere Level-Stopps geben, die mehrere Monate dauern können, damit wir das jeweilige Endgame nochmal zusammen erleben können. Vom zeitlichen Ablauf her könnte es folgendermaßen aussehen:

Gehen wir davon aus, dass Cataclysm zwei Jahre aktuell bleibt, also in ca. zwei Jahren das nächste Addon rauskommt. Dann nehmen wir uns ca. ein Jahr Zeit für Classic, Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lich King und ca. ein Jahr für Cataclysm. Das stellt sicher, dass wir genug Zeit haben alle Addons nochmal zu erleben und trotzdem genug Zeit für Cataclysm haben. So wird uns in Cataclysm auch nicht nach einem Jahr schon langweilig.

Wir machen es uns aber auch nicht unnötig schwer. Wenn wir zum Beispiel merken, dass wir mit Level 60 zu wenige sind um den Pechschwingenhort zu schaffen, leveln wir halt einfach bis 62 oder 64 weiter und erleben so das 60er Endgame. Wir wollen Spaß und Herausforderung, es uns aber nicht zwingend schwerer machen als nötig oder möglich.

Das ist der grobe Zeitplan, aber da kommen wir direkt zum nächsten wichtigen Punkt:

*Die Gilde ist sehr demokratisch!*

Es wird einen Führungsstab aus 3-5 Personen geben und trotzdem werden die wirklich wichtigen Dinge mit der Gilde abgestimmt. Also auch die Level-Stopps werden ab einer gewissen Dauer zur Abstimmung freigegeben.  Bei uns sind gerade die Spieler willkommen,  die abends nur eine Stunde spielen können, weil sie Familie haben oder ihr Beruf sie in Beschlag nimmt.  Niemand soll hier Druck verspüren, schnell leveln zu müssen, oder überhaupt irgend etwas "müssen". Wir wollen spielen wie es sein soll, mit viel Spaß und ohne Druck. Jeder kann bei uns machen worauf er Lust hat, wobei es nach Möglichkeit innerhalb der Gilde sein sollte.

Nur die Gildenphilosophie steht niemals zur Diskussion, die steht fest und wird durchgezogen, denn das macht die Gilde ja aus. Wir werden diese Philosophie verteidigen und wollen gerade den Leuten, die nicht mit Stress spielen wollen und deshalb wenig Raids gesehen haben, ein Zuhause bieten.

Der nächste wichtige Punkt ist, dass dies eine Gilde von Erwachsenen für Erwachsene wird!

Das hat weniger etwas mit dem Alter zu tun sondern mit der Reife und den Verpflichtungen. Das wirkliche Leben hat bei uns immer Vorrang! Die Gilde richtet sich besonders an Familien, Berufstätige, usw., also an Leute, die das Spiel zum Spaß und zur Entspannung spielen und nicht als Lebensinhalt ansehen. An Leute, die berufstätig sind und die nicht zehn Stunden am Tag spielen können. Wobei auch das nicht in Stein gemeißelt ist. Wenn ich frei habe, spiele ich auch gern ein paar Stunden mehr. Ich versuche Euch nur den Sinn der Gilde mit diesen Vorgaben zu vermitteln. jeder ist bei uns willkommen, der sich mit dieser Philosophie identifizieren kann.

Wir möchten mit Gleichgesinnten das komplette Spiel mit allen Raids und Instanzen nochmal in Ruhe erleben, ohne Druck, ohne Ärger sondern einfach mit viel Spaß! Auch Neulinge sind bei uns herzlich willkommen! Das einzige, was Ihr sein müsst, ist lernfähig und willig. Dann kriegen wir das alles hin und werden sehr viel Spaß zusammen haben! Wir werden also eher die Server-Letzten sein als alles andere, und kämpfen um den Ruf der langsamsten Gilde auf dem Server.

Allerdings haben wir einen Vorteil! Wir können uns ganz in Ruhe alle möglichen Erfolge nochmal erarbeiten, also sei es Molten Core mit 60, der Schwarze Tempel mit 70 oder diverse Ruferfolge die wir bekommen werden, weil wir eben nochmal Classic, BC und Wrath im richtigen Level erleben.

Wir werden viel Spaß haben und unsere Verpflichtungen im richtigen Leben trotzdem niemals vernachlässigen!

Wir haben mittlerweile auch eine Homepage und ein schickes neues Forum:

*www.wächter-der-zeit.de*

Bei Interesse an unsererm Projekt freuen wir uns über eine kurze Bewerbung in unserem Forum.

InGame könnt Ihr euch an folgende Leute wenden:

Shakirri 
Rémbrandt 
Horoskc 
Tarantola 
Karamellhuf 
Dnebel 

Wir freuen uns darauf, dass wir schön langsam wachsen und eine nette, familiäre Gilde werden. Um das zu erreichen, werden wir nach der Startphase auch eine monatliches Aufnahme-Maximum haben. Also zum Beispiel sechs neue Spieler pro Monat. Dadurch stellen wir sicher, dass sich auch die neuen Spieler bei uns einleben können und wir uns wirklich kennenlernen.


----------



## xdave78 (17. Februar 2011)

Wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich WoW am Tag des BC Releases ad acta gelegt hatte. Hab dann letztes Jahr mal reingeschaut aber war von den Leuten total abgeschreckt (Allianz irgend ein PvE Server...) und nach 1 Woche aufgehört. Als ich erstmals von der Idee hörte war ich angetan - hab selber nur wenig Zeit und spiele vllt 2-3x die Woche - und bin direkt bei Gildengründung mit eingestiegen. 
Das ist nun 5 Wochen her. Mein BE Mage ist auf Level 36...unserem aktuellen Levelcap. Es ist echt cool das Spiel ganz relaxed ohne Hetzerei zu spielen, ganz in Ruh hat man Zeit Erfolge zu sammeln, Berufe zu skillen, die Gebiete zu erkunden und alle Classic-Dungeons als Gildengruppe zu erstürmen. Hätte nie gedacht nach all den Jahren doch nochmal so intensiv WoW zu spielen. 

Ich kanns nu rjedem empfehlen. 

LG Dave

PS: Altersdurchschnitt bei uns ist glaub ich relativ "hoch" so Mitte 30 würd ich sagen, viele Leute unter 30 aber auch viele Ü40 - naja und einige wie mich mitten drin.


----------



## Gruenhorn (17. Februar 2011)

Ein fraktionsuebergreifender Gruss von der Todeswache. Wir veranstalten im Grunde genau das Gleiche, haben nur schon ein Jahr frueher gestartet und sind jetzt bei 70 angekommen. Ich drueck Euch die Daumen, viel Erfolg und viel Spass.


----------



## xdave78 (1. März 2011)

Mal Uppedäte..

also wir haben seit Freitag neues Levelcap (45). Und sind derzeit dabei den PvElern bissl das PvP schmackhaft zu machen. Dazu haben wir gestern 2 Gruppen á 9 Gildies aufgemacht und in der Kriegshymnenschlucht unsere "Kräfte gemessen". War ein Heidenspass :-) 
Für Ub0Rplayazz klingt das vllt grad nach "EPIXXXFUNN" aber uns machts Spass :-)

Gruss von Alleria


----------



## Nillbog (19. März 2011)

kleines Update

Wir haben unseren Levelstopp weiterhin auf 45 drin. Nach der Kriegshymnenschlucht wird als nächstes das Arathiebecken unser Ziel sein. Bei den Instanzen machen wir im Moment Scholo, Düsterbruch und Strathholm unsicher. Es macht nachwievor einen heiden Spass die neue alte Welt zu bereisen und gemeinsam alle erdenklichen Erfolge einzuheimsen.

Unsere Gemeinschaft ist kontinuierlich am wachsen. 
Neue Mitstreiter sind immer noch herzlich willkommen.

Man sieht sich auf Alleria

Gruss
Nillbog


----------



## Nillbog (3. April 2011)

Levelcap wurde gestern auf 55 erhöht.
Wir freuen uns, gemeinsam den Blackrock zu besuchen.
Auch die Vorfreude auf den 60 Content steigt langsam.

Gruss von Alleria


----------



## Nillbog (19. April 2011)

/update

Wir stehen immer noch auf Level 55.

Den klassischen Dungeonmeister haben wir ebenso erreicht wie die Gildenstufe 3.
Neben dem Questen und gemeinsamen Instanzenbesuchen, haben wir auch eine Schnitzeljagd veranstaltet.
Wir hatten viel Spass beim Rätseln und Wetteifern quer durch Durotar und das Brachland.

Auch steigen immer noch neue Spieler bei uns ein. Also auch du bist noch herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Gruss von Alleria


----------



## Nillbog (5. Mai 2011)

am nächsten Montag (9.5.2011) werden wir unser Levelcap auf 60 anheben.

im Moment sind wir fröhlich am questen und machen weiterhin den Blackrock unsicher, um uns für die bevorstehenden Raids im 60ger Content auszurüsten.
Auch alle Nicht-Raider werden weiterhin Spass haben, sei es beim Erfolge sammeln oder aber einfach beim gemütlichen zusammensein.

Wir werden auf dem Levelstopp 60 sicher eine längere Zeit verharren, so das auch weiterhin Neuzugänge eine Chance haben aufzuschliessen. (im Moment hat es auch ein paar Mitglieder die in den unteren Bereichen am spielen sind)

Grüsse von den Wächter der Zeit


----------



## HolyTauren (14. Mai 2011)

/hochschieb


----------



## Nillbog (6. Juni 2011)

Wieder mal ein Update...

Wir sind fleissig am raiden. AQ10 und MC sind clear, werden aber weiterhin fleissig besucht. 
Die ersten Schritte in BWL und AQ40 sind auch schon gemacht. 

Das Projekt 2. Generation ist vergangene Woche erfogreich gestartet. Da wir soviele neue Mitglieder haben werden diese bei Level 25 ihren ersten Stopp reinhauen. Somit werden auch sie das Spiel entschleunigen und zusammen hochleveln bis zu den 60er.

Wir nehmen immer noch sehr gerne Leute auf, aber nicht nur solche die schnell raiden wollen und dann wieder weg sind.

Gruss Dnebel


----------



## bvb33 (7. Juni 2011)

Höhrt sich ja interessant an spiele wow seit beginn an aber pausiere zur zeit da es mir zu langweilig geworden ist und beruf und familie auch nicht zu kurz kommen darf grins. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr noch leute aufnehmen würdet würde mir eine kleine taurenkatze hoch spielen so wie es die zeit erlaubt   


Mfg  bvb33


----------



## jjackson (9. Juni 2011)

Nillbog schrieb:


> Das Projekt 2. Generation ist vergangene Woche erfogreich gestartet. Da wir soviele neue Mitglieder haben werden diese bei Level 25 ihren ersten Stopp reinhauen. Somit werden auch sie das Spiel entschleunigen und zusammen hochleveln bis zu den 60er.
> 
> Gruss Dnebel



Kannst du mir das genauer erklären? Projekt 2. Generation? Ist das eine eigenständige zweite Gilde? Oder wie kann ich mir das genau vorstellen?

Grüße


----------



## Nillbog (9. Juni 2011)

jjackson schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das genauer erklären? Projekt 2. Generation? Ist das eine eigenständige zweite Gilde? Oder wie kann ich mir das genau vorstellen?
> 
> Grüße


wir gehen davon aus das die 2. Generation zur 1. aufschliessen wird.


----------



## Nillbog (28. Juni 2011)

/update

Levelstopp der 1. Generation 60
Levelstopp der 2. Generation 40

Der Zeitplan der 2. Generation über den Sommer sieht wie folgt aus:

27. Juni - Erhöhung des Levelstops auf 40 

18. Juli - Erhöhung des Levelstops auf 50

8. August - Erhöhung des Levelstops auf 60

1. September - Die 2. Generation wird 60. Es erfolgt der Zusammenschluss der Generationen. Die Raidinstanzen werden gemeinsam abgeschlossen. Ausstehende Gildenerfolge errungen.

Anfang Oktober - Die Scherbenwelt wird in einem gewaltigen Gildenevent eröffnet. Wir erleben die neuen Zeiten in "The Burning Crusade" alle zusammen als Gilde.

Bei Interesse an unserem Projekt findet ihr mehr Informationen unter:

www.wächter-der-zeit.de

Grüsse von den Wächter der Zeit 
Dnebel


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Juli 2011)

Heute wurde das Levelcap der 2. Generation auf 50 erhöht. Ausserdem ist nun ein Video zum neu erleben der Zeit von "The Burning Crusade" online.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp5Gy62K3gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HolyTauren (7. Oktober 2011)

Der Aufnahmestopp vom 8 . August wurde aufgehoben und wir nehmen wieder Neue Spieler auf. 

Wir sind nun in der Scherbenwelt und stoppen aktuell auf 65.

Weitere Infos unter:

www.wächter-der-zeit.de


----------



## HolyTauren (12. Oktober 2011)

Das Übertritts-Event ist nun auch als Video verfügbar. Mit knapp 50 Mitspielern haben wir den Übertritt in die Scherbenwelt gefeiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=669ncx1j6dA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nillbog (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir freuen uns den nächsten grossen Schritt zu machen.
Nach acht Monaten in der Scherbenwelt werden wir heute am 25.Juni 2012 nach Nordend weiterziehen.

Wir werden jeweils 3 Wochen auf den Stopps 72/74/76/78 verweilen, um die grosse weite Welt des Nordens zu erkunden.

Gerne nehmen wir weiterhin neue Mitglieder auf. Allerdings möchten wir nur Leute ansprechen die sich auch bewusst sind, was eine Levelstoppgilde alles beinhaltet.

Bei uns steht vorallem das gemeinsame spielen im Vordergrund. Alle negativen Auswüchse von WOW versuchen wir zu bekämpfen. (gogo Mentalität, alleiniges vor sich hinspielen, Roxxor Epic Getue etc) 

Bei Interesse an unserem Projekt schaust ihr am besten auf unserer Hompage vorbei.

Wächter der Zeit

Oder meldet euch ingame bei einem Kurator:

Kaugh
Horoskc
Rémbrandt
Tarantola
Vomran
Dnebel


Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus dem kalten Norden.

Dnebel


----------

